# لاول مرة ArcGis 10 برابط مباشر مع شرح فيديو لطريقة التحميل من الموقع الاصلي ،مع الكراك ارجو التثبيت



## م.قيس (7 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​

تم وبحمد الله تحضير شرح فيديو لعميلة تحميل برنامج AcrGis 10 من موقع الشركة الام وقد ارفق تحميل برنامج التحميل Internetdownload manager 5.18 مع الترخيص للتحميل باقصى سرعه واستكممال التحميل ، وقد ارفق الكراك للاصدار العاشر بحمد الله، وقد يستغرب البعض ان تحميله بسيط ولكن لاني قد ضعت في صحراء الموقع لمده يومين حتى رابط التسجيل جاهز و رايتم الشرح على هذه الصورة السهله والميسرة , 


:30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30:
 رابط تحميل الشرح مضغوط بحجم 2 ميغا ويفك 157 
Mb 

ومرفق به رابط التحميل من موقع الشركة الام

http://www.mediafire.com/?91p6n8x8ttglj6g
​






:30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30:
برنامج التحميل للتحميل باقصى سرعه والاستكمال 

هذا رابط تحميل IDM 

ومرفق معه عمليه شرح الية الترخيص


http://www.mediafire.com/?xypc1k661ik47lf​

:30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30:

وهذا كراك ArcGis 10 Crack مع شرح التكريك


http://www.mediafire.com/?rv7vrf5ufn14bxt


​
باسورد فك الضغط هي : ppu

الموضوع اهداء الى دائرة الهندسة المدنية والمعمارية بجامعة بوليتكنك فلسطين وبالتحديد الى الاستاذ المهندس مصعب شاهين والاستاذ فيضي شبانه

:13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13:



اخوكم المهندس قيس
ابو ريان​


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (8 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع أكثر من رائع 
والتحميل شغاااااااااااااال وممتاز 
جزاك الله خيرا 
برجاء التثبيت


----------



## م.قيس (8 أكتوبر 2010)

أكرم كيلاني قال:


> موضوع أكثر من رائع
> والتحميل شغاااااااااااااال وممتاز
> جزاك الله خيرا
> برجاء التثبيت




حياك الله اخ اكرم ، حينما ينتهي التحميل وفي حاله عدم قدرتك على التكيريك ساقوم بشرحها لانها صعبه نوعا ما 

اخوك

المهندس قيس


----------



## م.قيس (8 أكتوبر 2010)

ملف لشرح عملية تنزيل البرنامج لاخ من السعودية مشكور على شرحه

والنقطه المهمه في الكراك انه يجب عليكم قبل كل شيء تنزيل هذا البرنامج

E:\ArcGIS_Desktop10_122519\LicenseManager\windows\setup.exe

من ملف الايزو

ليقوم بتنزيل ملفات الترخيص

وهذا رابط شرح الكراك

http://www.mediafire.com/?sepromrdc7m2evo


----------



## البراء احمد عمر (8 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم حقا مجهود عظيم 
وانا تحت امركم لاى استفسارات عن البرنامج


----------



## م.قيس (9 أكتوبر 2010)

البراء احمد عمر قال:


> بارك الله فيكم حقا مجهود عظيم
> وانا تحت امركم لاى استفسارات عن البرنامج




مشكور اخي على الرد الاكثر من رائع

المهندس قيس


----------



## imad kharma (9 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ الكريم
عند فرد ملف انترنيت داونلود منجر يطلب ادخال كلمة السر
يرجى المساعدة


----------



## م.قيس (9 أكتوبر 2010)

imad kharma قال:


> الأخ الكريم
> عند فرد ملف انترنيت داونلود منجر يطلب ادخال كلمة السر
> يرجى المساعدة




اخي عماد كلمة السر مكتوبة في الموضوع وهي

ppu


بالتوفيق


----------



## م.قيس (9 أكتوبر 2010)

up


----------



## م.قيس (10 أكتوبر 2010)

up


----------



## م.قيس (12 أكتوبر 2010)

up


----------



## مصطفى المساح (13 أكتوبر 2010)

يا رجالة انا جملت البرنامج ونسخت الاسطوانة وجيت اسطب 
طالعلى error 1335 cabinet file 
حاولت اسطب البرنامج على جهازين تانين واحد منهم ويندوز اكس بلا والتانى سفن
هل من مساعدة


----------



## م.قيس (15 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي الكريم هذه نسخة من موقع الشركة دايركت


----------



## م.قيس (18 أكتوبر 2010)

up


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 أكتوبر 2010)

تعودنا منك دايما تاتينا بالجديد والمفيد من البرامج الهندسية 
جزاك الله خيرا وباراك الله فيك


----------



## م.قيس (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مصطفى المساح قال:


> يا رجالة انا جملت البرنامج ونسخت الاسطوانة وجيت اسطب
> طالعلى error 1335 cabinet file
> حاولت اسطب البرنامج على جهازين تانين واحد منهم ويندوز اكس بلا والتانى سفن
> هل من مساعدة


 

اخي الكريم وذلك لانك قمت بايقاف التحميل والاستكمال اكثر من مرة لذلك ضرب ملف البرنامج حمله من جديد ولا توقف وتستكممل كثيرا جدا

تحياتي

وبالتوفيق


----------



## م.قيس (22 أكتوبر 2010)

up


----------



## م.قيس (2 نوفمبر 2010)

up


----------



## eslam arrey (27 نوفمبر 2010)

لو سمحت انا عندما اكتب الباسورد ppu لم يكمل


----------



## eslam arrey (27 نوفمبر 2010)

اميلى [email protected]


----------



## eslam arrey (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو الرد على طلبى بان الباسورد ال ppu مش شغال على اميلى [email protected]


----------



## CheMonier (8 مارس 2011)

رائع جداً شكرا جزيلا التحميل شغال الحمد لله واكثر من رائع جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## xfive (9 مارس 2011)

شكرا علي هدا الرابط جاري التحميل


----------



## CheMonier (10 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير تم التحميل على خير


----------



## علي الحياني (10 مارس 2011)

_مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور_
_يا ريت في احد عنده دروس تعليم للبرنامج_
_بارك الله فيكم_


----------



## bahi21 (21 أبريل 2011)

شكررررررررررررررا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا موضوع اكثر من رائع جزيت خيرا


----------



## bahi21 (21 أبريل 2011)

ولكن يا ريت لو تقول الطريقة اللي بتضغط بيها الملفات لأقل حجم وشكراااااااااا


----------



## mohamed ah (21 أبريل 2011)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (27 أبريل 2011)

مشكورين يا شباب وبارك الله فيكم جميعا بس ياريت حد يطمني هل البرنامج يعمل مع ويندوز 7 32 بيت لاني جربت النسخه 9.1 والنسخه 9.3 وما اتحملت علي الوندوز 7 وشكرا


----------



## م.قيس (27 أبريل 2011)

تشتغل مية مية


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (28 أبريل 2011)

جربت اسطب البرنامج ظهرت لي الرساله دي علي الرغم من اني حملت البرنامج علي مره واحده وبدون توقف وبعدين رجعت حملت نسخه تانيه وبدون توقف ايضا بالنسبه لنظام التشغيل عندي ويندوز 7 و32 بيت
وبالنسبه لل Microsoft Dot Net Framework 3.5 موجود عندي بس النسخه رقم 4 
ودي صوره الرساله اللي ظهرتعلي الرغم من اني مسطبه علي الكمبيوتر عندي في المكتب النسخه 9.1 لا ن الوندوز xp اما علي اللاب توب حاولت كتير لكن مفيش فايده ياريت لو حد عنده حل اكون شاكر ليه لاني اتخنقت من البرنامج ده


----------



## م.قيس (28 أبريل 2011)

اتوقع من الوندوز المشكلة


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (28 أبريل 2011)

المشكله يا اخ قيس ان البرنامج يحتاج الي ذاكره مؤقته 2 جيجا او كثر وعلي الرغم من ان جهازي ذاكرته 2 جيجا الا ان البرنامج لا يقرئ منها سوي 1.9جيجا وذلك وفقا لموقع الشركه المهم ان شاء الله بحاول ازود قطعه ذاكره 2 جيجا اضافيه لاني فعلا محتاجها جداا


----------



## omer_d (6 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم علي مجهودك القيم


----------



## falconsky2008 (19 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم كل الإخوة الموجودين شكر لكم جميعا على ما تقدموه لمنتدانا الحبيب أما بالنسبة لما ذكره الأخ الفاضل أبو عبادة المصرى ممكن جدا يتم تستطيب الآرك بكل نسخه على الويندوز 7 سواء 32 أو 64 بيت لأن الطريقة مختلفة بعض الشىء وان شاء الله سوف أقوم بشرحها هنا قريبا جدا وشكرا للجميع


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (19 يونيو 2011)

falconsky2008 قال:


> السلام عليكم كل الإخوة الموجودين شكر لكم جميعا على ما تقدموه لمنتدانا الحبيب أما بالنسبة لما ذكره الأخ الفاضل أبو عبادة المصرى ممكن جدا يتم تستطيب الآرك بكل نسخه على الويندوز 7 سواء 32 أو 64 بيت لأن الطريقة مختلفة بعض الشىء وان شاء الله سوف أقوم بشرحها هنا قريبا جدا وشكرا للجميع


الاخ فالكون شكرا جزيلا علي اهتمامك و في انتظار الشرح 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## هاوي نظم المعلومات (19 يونيو 2011)

كل الملفات اذا بقي 1 ثوان توقف التحمل امل ايجاد حل


----------



## khalili18 (12 يوليو 2011)

how i can cracks ArcGis 10?


----------



## SERAGE2007 (15 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## SERAGE2007 (11 أغسطس 2011)

أخي العزيز اني عندي ويندو 7 ولا استطيع تنزيل البرنامج هل يوجد لديك اي نصائح الي


----------



## roma2012 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جدا يا جماعه علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## على رشاش (3 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا


----------



## الاسطرلاب (30 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا أخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## م.قيس (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم وشكرا*


----------



## bird2010 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وألف شكر علي البرنامج الجميل


----------



## علي فؤاد (2 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر يا مهندس قيس علي البرنامج ده
ولكن انا عندي سؤال ليه اخترت دولت ولاد اللي ما يتسموش اخوان القردة وانت بتعمل حساب علي موقع الشركة


----------



## rafea1978 (3 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## دحدوح (2 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## البدال (2 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## براهيم تيفاست (9 يناير 2012)

شكرا تك اخي على هدا العمل الجبار وادام الله صدقك واخلاصك في سرد هدا الجهود كما هو


----------



## براهيم تيفاست (9 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## غزوان سعود (26 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احب ان اشكرك وبشدة على هذا المجهود الرائع وبالذات الفيديو المرفق .. وبارك الله فيكم

انا حاولت ان اسجل في الموقع ولكنهم لم يرسلوا لي التفعيل الخاص من اجل ان احمل النسخة 
ارسلوا لي ايميلا قالوا فيه بأن العملية تأخذ وقتا 
حاولت بأكثر من ايميل ولكن يرسلوا لي نفس الرسالة

ارجو من حضرتك ان تتكرم علي وان ترسل لي اسم وباسوود للموقع من اجل التحميل
ولك مني جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## م.قيس (26 فبراير 2012)

غزوان سعود قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> احب ان اشكرك وبشدة على هذا المجهود الرائع وبالذات الفيديو المرفق .. وبارك الله فيكم
> 
> انا حاولت ان اسجل في الموقع ولكنهم لم يرسلوا لي التفعيل الخاص من اجل ان احمل النسخة
> ...



اخي تاخذ تقريبا 24 ساعه


----------



## engshoubra (26 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احسان صادق (19 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم اني عضو جديد في المنتدى ارجو من عنده برنامج arcgis10.1 ارساله لي على ايميلي وانا في غاية الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عصمت عبد الزهرة (7 يناير 2015)

اخوان لا يمكنني تحميل برنامج arcgis10


----------



## eng.alkohlany (18 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أخي المهندس قيس الملف مش موجود على الميديا فاير


----------



## eng.alkohlany (18 مارس 2015)

وين القاه بحتاجه ضروري ولكم جزيل الشكر إخواني الاعزاء


----------

